# ACCESS DENIED



## fubar57 (Jun 5, 2018)

Couldn't access the site from 1645-1700 my time


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 5, 2018)

What did it tell you?


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 5, 2018)

It was one of those, "took too long to access the site" screens


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm not sure. Has it worked fine since then? 

Maybe one of the Administrators knows of something.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 5, 2018)

All good here now Alder. I tried on both Chrome and Mozilla....nada


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2018)

Nothing that I know about. Could just be one of those things...


----------



## Marcel (Jun 6, 2018)

I've see some database errors lately, will look into them later.
Oh what's 'your time' in your part of the world Geo?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2018)

I didn't notice any troubles with the forum working. But possible there were changings on the server..


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 6, 2018)

It got a little sketchy for me late this afternoon, had to refresh a couple time (caused me to screw up a post - which was immediately jumped on to the joy of the scrutinists) but it smoothed out not long afterwards.

But I know the secret handshake, so I wasn't turned away at the door. Are you perhaps behind on your dues, Geo?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 6, 2018)

Keep us informed guys. We don't want to go back to the earlier situation.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 6, 2018)

Marcel said:


> I've see some database errors lately, will look into them later.
> Oh what's 'your time' in your part of the world Geo?



1645 Pacific Daylight Time, 0045 your time


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 6, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Are you perhaps behind on your dues, Geo?



I know a guy who's sister's cousin married the step-brother of Horse's dog-walkers friend so I have an in

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 6, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> I know a guy who's sister's cousin married the step-brother of Horse's dog-walkers friend so I have an in


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 6, 2018)

Marcel, the glitch that was happening to me while trying to post in the "Picture of the Day" thread happened around 17:15 PST.


----------



## horseUSA (Jun 25, 2018)

I have some updates for the server and the forum to do. That may help clear up these latest glitches. Should complete the updates this evening.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

